# SBE 2 vs. Xtrema 2



## michiganhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

I am looking into buying a new shotgun. I've heard that the SBE 2 & the inertia system has a hard time cycling ligher loads? Thanks for all input.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

You may also want to check out winchester's SX2 I love mine and haven't a problem with it yet (4 seasons)


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I shoot a Benelli Super sport every week end over 200 rounds, 400 if I shoot Saturday too, all low brass with out ever having a jam for over 8 months. What I have seen is when someone uses too much oil thry will jam. Yhe super sport is inertia also. I will also add that my wife and brother shoot the same guns at about 100 rounds each per week end and also had no jams. The Beretta is also a great gun.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

My wife shot her SBE2 for sporting clays league. The gun performed flaulessly.
A buddy has the beretta extema 2 with same results. Either gun is a good choice. Get the one that fits.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

Ripline is right on! Both are great guns. It is truly a matter of personal fit and comfort.

I own an SBE-II and have shot everything from low brass target loads to the heavy magnum loads and have never had a problem.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

When I bought my SBEII, I had heard that they wouldn't cycle light loads properly, especially when new and not broken in. The owner's manual even says that this is a possibility. I had also heard that if you didn't clean them often, they would jam. I wanted to test both claims so I decided to shoot a bunch of light loads and not clean the gun until it jammed. I've shot about a thousand rounds so far without a hint of a problem. I've abandoned the idea of not cleaning it until it jams because of guilt. It is well balanced and fits me great, I love the gun. My brother has a Beretta and it's been great also. Don't be afraid to buy either one if you like the fit and balance.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have had a Benelli and a Beretta X trema They are both solid guns for shooting just about anything. I rarely jam any shell. If you keep any gun clean the it will operate realy well for you :beer:


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

I just got my extrema 2 ko a few months ago and love it so far. It shoots those 3 1/2's like BUTTER. It also cycles that low brass stuff with no problem. I did how ever break the gun in via recommendations in the manual. 
My buddy has the SBE 2 and he also has no problems other than the real light stuff which we hardly ever shoot. Regular dove loads do ok. The extrema 2 ko is much easier on the shoulder, but it is also alittle bit heavier. The whole feel of the extrema has been slimed down dramaticly. I choose the extrema, but that was me.


----------

